# JOGL - wie zum laufen bringen?



## Xeddon (2. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein kleines Game in JOGL programmieren und nutze das Tutorial von Jogl.info - Alles rund um die Java Bindings für OpenGL für den Einstieg.
Angeblich sollte man unter Jogl &mdash; Java.net  die Bibliotheken runterladen können, finde jedoch den Download nicht, sodass ich mir diese von der jogl.info Installation-Seite runtergeladen habe.
Ich hab die jar in mein Projekt eingebunden und dll ins Java/bin/ Verzeichnis reingeschoben.
Jetzt bekomme ich beim ausführen des Tutorial Codes folgende Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_01\bin\jogl.dll: Can't load IA 32-bit .dll on a AMD 64-bit platform
	at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(ClassLoader.java:1928)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1854)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:845)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1084)
	at net.java.games.jogl.impl.NativeLibLoader$1.run(NativeLibLoader.java:60)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at net.java.games.jogl.impl.NativeLibLoader.<clinit>(NativeLibLoader.java:46)
	at net.java.games.jogl.impl.GLContext.<clinit>(GLContext.java:50)
	at net.java.games.jogl.impl.windows.WindowsGLContextFactory.createGLContext(WindowsGLContextFactory.java:93)
	at net.java.games.jogl.GLCanvas.<init>(GLCanvas.java:70)
	at net.java.games.jogl.GLDrawableFactory.createGLCanvas(GLDrawableFactory.java:150)
	at net.java.games.jogl.GLDrawableFactory.createGLCanvas(GLDrawableFactory.java:118)
	at net.java.games.jogl.GLDrawableFactory.createGLCanvas(GLDrawableFactory.java:85)
	at javaapplication6.Beispielszene.<init>(Beispielszene.java:17)
	at javaapplication6.Beispielszene.main(Beispielszene.java:61)
Java Result: 1

Ich habe Windows 64Bit, kann ich trotzdem mit JOGL programmieren?


----------



## Guest2 (2. Jan 2012)

Moin,

die Infos von jogl.info sind zu alt.

Du kannst mal versuchen, mit diesen beiden Links ans Ziel zu kommen:

YC021, 
	
	
	
	





```
Use of libraries with native components[/url]
[url=http://yc021.tumblr.com/post/1009858929/jogl2-base-code]YC021, [jogl2] Base code[/url]

Die direkten Links sind leider auch nicht mehr aktuell. Wahrscheinlich brauchst Du die Dateien aus diesem [url=http://jogamp.org/deployment/jogamp-current/archive/jogamp-windows-amd64.7z]Link[/url].

Grundsätzlich solltest Du niemals Dateien von Jogl ins JRE oder Windows Verzeichnis kopieren.

Viele Grüße,
Fancy
```


----------



## Marco13 (2. Jan 2012)

Die Fehlermeldung "Can't load IA 32-bit .dll on a AMD 64-bit platform" besagt, dass die JOGL-DLL für 32bit gebaut ist, aber du sie mit einem 64bit Java laufen lassen wolltest. Den Link zur (hoffentlich) richtigen Version hat Fancy ja schon gepostet...


----------

